# Texas City Trout



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Couldn't get a crew so I headed out solo in my skiff. Winds were pretty strong and I probably should have taken the bay boat. Anyways, armed with some skrimps and high hopes I started my first drift and they were home. Great day on the water.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That's a great day. When this wind stops, I hope to get around the dike in my kayak. Maybe there will be a few trout left.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to get 'em! 

... the fish definitely didn't seem to mind the wind. haha.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice report, I always seem to forget about the little spots that produce big.


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Nice Work!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There you go. Nice work.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice trip and good to see an old Pearl Ch being used.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Sweeeeet!! Next time you are looking for a crew send me a PM.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Nice! If you ever need a fishing partner let me know!


----------



## da R00k (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm sure his PM inbox is pretty full right now


----------



## Explorer123 (Oct 13, 2016)

Super job!!!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

wonder how many PM's gsman been getting on going fishing lol


----------

